# Gap Clothing in Dubai



## acappella6 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, 

I know there is a GAP in Dubai Mall, does anyone know where there are any other GAP stores in Dubai? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

city center Diera


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DCC
Mercato
Burjuman

-


----------

